# E-Mail Notification Problems



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

It's not working again!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking into this....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you, Janet!  It's almost 10:30 pm here and still not working.


----------

